# What species is this?



## Geoff Cairns (Jun 12, 2021)

I found this stick on a the side of a river in Princeton B.C. and wanted to turn it into a walking stick. It's very heavy so it's still wet inside but I was hoping someone could help me identify the species of wood it is. Also are the dark stripes natural?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry can't identify the species... maybe narrow the search down by comparing to trees found near the water in your area. Dark stripes? maybe cutting the stick down closer to finished size will leave you a big enough piece to sand, cut, inspect further. Welcome to the forum and enjoy your walks.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

Try sanding a spot that will get cut off when you cut to the length you need. The streaks may just be from weathering.


----------

